# Average growth and height.



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 5 month old American Line German shepherd. Before i start, NO he is not a king or shiloh shepherd. So, like i said, He is 5 months old and is currently weighing in at 68.4lbs. he turns 6 months July 18th. He stands roughly around i would say 18-20in.(from paw to back, Not head) I am 5'7 and his parents stood about 7-8 in. higher then my knee. The mother weighed 110 and Father was 120. Neither have had hip displasia. Is this normal for such a young shepherd. He is eating 3 times a day (BB) and still is very easy to feel his ribs. I know i should be worried about his hips and bones, So i take him every month to the vet so they can check him out but so far, so good. How much did your pup weigh at 5 months, how tall? Is there another type of Shepherds that get so big? i have heard plenty stories of people with their Huge pure bred shepherds. Is it just the American Line shepherd thing? or is this something else. :gsdhead:

Give me your opinions on my huge baby. What should i do, and look out for. More or less excersise. More or less food. 

thank you :gsdhead:


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Anita11811 said:


> I have a 5 month old American Line German shepherd. Before i start, NO he is not a king or shiloh shepherd. So, like i said, He is 5 months old and is currently weighing in at 68.4lbs. he turns 6 months July 18th. He stands roughly around i would say 18-20in.(from paw to back, Not head) I am 5'7 and his parents stood about 7-8 in. higher then my knee. The mother weighed 110 and Father was 120. Neither have had hip displasia. Is this normal for such a young shepherd. He is eating 3 times a day (BB) and still is very easy to feel his ribs. I know i should be worried about his hips and bones, So i take him every month to the vet so they can check him out but so far, so good. How much did your pup weigh at 5 months, how tall? Is there another type of Shepherds that get so big? i have heard plenty stories of people with their Huge pure bred shepherds. Is it just the American Line shepherd thing? or is this something else. :gsdhead:
> 
> Give me your opinions on my huge baby. What should i do, and look out for. More or less excersise. More or less food.
> 
> thank you :gsdhead:


Can hou post a picture? My boy JUST turned t months and is 55LBS. And he is we inches tall. Will post photo soon


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like how mine was too. He was 100lbs at 9 months. Some genetics just get them that big. One thing I have realized is its so much more expensive once they get over 100lbs too. I have a picture of mine standing next to my mom who is 5'5 and he dwarfs her.


----------

